# Really helpful towel tutorial



## Reznor (Jun 30, 2016)

Do you own any towels? How many?
Have they been helpful?

Here's some another good guide to storage and presentation on towels:


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2016)

Omgosh all this time ive been using towels the wrong way. Now i can use them the right way. Thank you.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 30, 2016)

Incredible.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2016)

I am not sure how to react


----------



## Reznor (Jul 1, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I am not sure how to react


Then wait til you see this o_0


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 1, 2016)

Origami for towels is pretty awesome. I'm amused.



Reznor said:


> Do you own any towels? How many?
> Have they been helpful?





Yes, I own towels and they have been very useful. I don't know how many towels I have, though.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 1, 2016)

better teach me how to fold sheets with elastic bands. the sorcery can't be repeated.


----------



## LesExit (Jul 5, 2016)

Who doesn't own towels...? What is this thread?!?!


----------



## Reznor (Jul 5, 2016)

LesExit said:


> Who doesn't own towels...? What is this thread?!?!


Even if you already own a towel, there's still more skills to master!


----------



## LesExit (Jul 5, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Even if you already own a towel, there's still more skills to master!


I suppose if you want to be the very best, like no ever was. Making towel animals is pretty cool tho...


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2016)

The hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2016)

Nothing like a fresh, fluffy towel out of the dryer. Good stuff.



Catamount said:


> better teach me how to fold sheets with elastic bands. the sorcery can't be repeated.



 Yes!


----------



## Akatora (Jul 18, 2016)

Heh interesting, didn't realize that they refereed to them as "Kitchen towels" I thought they had a different name from ordinary towels entirely like they do in my language.(ah i see the direct translation seems to be "
dishtowel")

anyway I probably own around 10 towels, I probably could cut down to 5 towels without any issue 1 big for when using the bath, 1 small for drying hands and a backup of each and finally 1 easily reconcilable Large Towels for beach/swimming-pool time


If we add Dishtowels then that's pronbably +5-10 towels for me though only really got a need for like 3.




Kitsune said:


> Nothing like a fresh, fluffy towel out of the dryer. Good stuff.



True they're great when they're soft, though not a fan of stiff towels that they often end up as eventually from repeated use of the dryer.(at least i think so based on the amount of cotton that always gather in the "door" to the washer.(due to this i prefer my bathing towels not to get in the while i'm ok with the others getting a trip there)


----------

